# Boo Y'all



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I've been lurking for some time now and decided it's about time I joined. I am here from Halloween Forum, there I am maleficent. My oldest son and I are planning on up grading our haunted garage this year, it's been pretty tame for the past 10 years. We've given some pretty good scares but after 10 years it's been a little predictable. I just got my first Bucky for Valentines Day, planning a haunted ouija board, magic mirror and finally a graveyard. I am electronically challenged, my son is also new to electronics but he has a technical mind so it shouldn't take him too long to figure things out. 

Well, off to rummage through the threads and start asking noob questions.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome! Lots to rummage thru...enjoy!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, stay awhile


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I'm so jealous, I didn't get a bucky for Valentine's Day. What a perfect gift. You should fit right in here.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey boo 2 you and welcome


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here my Queen!

Looks like you have a nice to do list going.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi there and WELCOME. I hope you love it here as much as we do.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome maleficent..
I like your horror theatre.. pretty cool
post your pics k


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

"Rummage" is a great word. Lots to rummage through here. 

Welcome


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I know you welcome and BAM!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind welcome. Yes Lilly I will post my pics or at least the link (not so hot at posting pics). slightlymad, you know me? BAM?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home EQ.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you Vlad and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Alas, all my welcomes are late but welcome oh Evil Queen!!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

greetings and salutations! wow, you got a whole skeleton? no fair, i just got a heart...it was tasty though...


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome : )


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome and please post pics...


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

A bucky for Valentines Day.. Oh I am so jealous.. Thats my birthday and i didnt get a Bucky... 

But i digress.. Welcome to the forum..


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello, and Welcome Evil Queen, glad you stopped lurking. I too am jealous of your valentines gift--lucky girl!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you all for making me feel so welcome.

Silent Requiem was it still warm? Those are the best.

Hubby and I tend to spoil each other rotten. He gets scuba trips and gear, I get Halloween supplies.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello Evil Queen and welcome to HauntForum!!!   I'm jumping on the jealous bandwagon too; all I got for Valentine's Day was chocolates...still have some left as a matter of fact, wanna trade? hehe*


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome, You will find many many many things to make your haunt the talk of the town.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

PrettyGhoul said:


> *Hello Evil Queen and welcome to HauntForum!!!   I'm jumping on the jealous bandwagon too; all I got for Valentine's Day was chocolates...still have some left as a matter of fact, wanna trade? hehe*


Hahaha Nope!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------

